# My test e & tren e cycle!!!!  What ya guys think!!!



## DaveDavine01 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey everyone starting my first Test E & Tren E Cycle from the extensive research I have done this is what I came up with... If you got any suggestions please comment...

Week 1-14 Test E 300mg 2 pins EW
Week 1-12 Tren E 400mg 2 pins EW
Week 3-12 HCG 500iu 2 pins EW 
Week 1-14 Arimidex 1mg ED
Week 1-14 Dostinex 0.25mg EOD


2 WEEKS AFTER LAST TEST E PIN


PCT


Clomid: 50/50/50/50
Nolva: 40/40/20/20


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 15, 2013)

looks good but you can drop the nolva. I never run nolva with a 19 nor... The Adex you can reduce down to .5 eod unless you have some serious issues or want to get super dry. Running at 1ed will reduce some size gains.


----------



## DaveDavine01 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok Will do also I got another question should I run my test E higher like around 500to 600 or keep it where it is now  will I see better gains by raising the Test E?


----------



## Swfl (Feb 15, 2013)

Id start my pct 4 weeks after last shot. Test E Hangs around longer than you think. Also are you saying 600 msg of test and 800 of tren or the stated doses split into 2shots?


----------



## delcapone (Feb 16, 2013)

Im on week 8 tren-e 200mgs e4days- test cyp-750wk. letro .5mg day- caber .5mgs 2 a week. Great results. Im an acetate guy wasnt sure i would like the E, but lovin it


----------



## DaveDavine01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you notice any sides on 200mg cause I'm going to try 400mg but 2 pins a week of 200


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

200 tren e ew is pretty low bro. Bump to 400 and see how it treats you. Should be ok but u never know some people react shitty to tren. Is this your first tren run?


----------



## DaveDavine01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes sir first time with Tren but its 400 total a week just 200mg on Monday & Friday...


----------



## Menoah (Feb 19, 2013)

You may want to try tren-a since this is your first.  That way if you have some really bad sides (some do), you can clear it out within a few days.  Also, more people prefer the more frequent pinning of tren to keep it less of a roller coaster.


----------

